# Casual Gilde(only Sonntags Raid)



## Macterion (14. März 2013)

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Hi liebe Community,[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Ich und paar rl friends wollten eine Casual Gilde aufbauen, da viele von uns Schichtarbeiter sind.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Wir wollten jeden Sonntag von 14-23 Raiden und das wirklich nur ausschließlich Sonntag.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Der Grund ist im endeffekt nur die Schichtarbeit.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Wir sind bunt gemischt, wir haben Leute aus classic FTH wie mich, leute die middle gespielt haben im Progress und 2 Neue.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Wir wollen jetzt erstmal Mogushan nhc farmen, für die Leute die noch eq brauchen, danach ToT abfarmen.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Erwartet echt nicht die hammer progress Gilde nur da ich fth war, ich habe Erfahrung als Raidlead, seit bc mir angeeignet, was völlig ausreicht.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);"><br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Hier ein Video von einigen von uns zu bc times(nicht mehr fth) [/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=70145[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);"><br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]bei Interesse /w me und wirklich keine !@#$%^- die only progress wollen, Leute die auch so wenig Zeit haben durch Arbeit sind willkommen.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Gesucht werden 2x tanks, rest DD´s.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(239, 201, 160); font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif; line-height: 20.390625px; background-color: rgb(26, 15, 8);">[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]pN bei Interesse oder http://www.facebook.com/matthias.maas.96 hier pN [/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Server Wrathbringer Horde[/font]


----------



## Âluzifer (15. März 2013)

überarbeite das doch ma pls sehr schwierig zu lesen


----------

